# 10 gallon nano planted shrimp tank.



## khansadi (Oct 3, 2019)

Wanted to create my first low tech basic 10 gallon planted shrimp tank. It's about 5-6 weeks from start and so far looking great!! Have a little bit of minor microscopic bug issues but expected as I used normal organic soil. Also I think that's a healthy tank sign!
Got some free Ramshorn snail from one of the member (April), they are thriving as well. Breeding like crazy!


----------

